# Great Product (after you modify them)



## RjGall

Great Review and thanks for the modification info ! I need some good quality feather boards and these look like their better than the ones I've seen so far.

Thanks for posting !!


----------



## a1Jim

Nice review


----------



## Holt

I bought a set of these about a year ago from Woodcraft. Mine have not presented any problems. When I get a little spare change, I'm getting another set so I can move from table saw to router table without moving them!


----------



## mack1946

I got my feather board in yesterday. However I have the Incra router table. With the feather boards extended as far as they can go toward the router bit your still about two inches from it. This is an easy fix (just drill a couple of holes and your good to go). But for the price I would have thought they would have made them go closer to the router bit. They would actually serve no purpose if you were routing an up-right board. By drilling the holes your able to move the feather section closer. Other than that these are a great addition to the shop. I'm sure these work well without any drilling form the get go except on Incra router tops.


----------

